# Impossible de booter sur le cd de window



## debione (17 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Voilà le problème: Nous avons un mbp mid-2010, sur lequel nous aimerions placer windows (7-8 ou 10). Nous avons bien suivi la procédure Boot Camp, mais à chaque fois que l'ordi s'éteint pour normalement booter sur l'instal de win, apparaît un écran gris avec le logo Apple... et plus rien (on a attendu plusieurs heures). Nous avons testé avec El Capitan, on a downgradé sur Maverick, on a essayé avec les trois window 7,8,10(soft clean pris sur le site M$), bref, ça fait deux jour qu'on galère et toujours cette écran figé avec le logo Apple au lieu de booter sur win...

Chose intéressante, il m'est venu tout à coup à l'esprit de faire un reset p/vram... et... L'ordi a planté après le premier "Boing", et est apparu version ligne de commande "no bootable disk (ou device)--- blablabla"
En redémarrant le mac pas de problème, on arrive sur maverick, mais impossible de faire cette installation de window, au redémarrage, toujours cet écran gris avec logo apple figé....

NB: Nous avons bien téléchargé tous les drivers sur une clef usb (plein de fois d'ailleurs), et l'ordi a aussi refuser de s'installer via une clef bootable yosemite... Bref la situation devient critique, l'ordi devait être prêt hier pour le début des cours, nous avons un délai jusqu'à mercredi...
Macg sauvera-t-il le pauvre étudiant que je suis en train d'essayer d'aider?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2016)

C'est bien tout ça, mais est-ce que Boot Camp mentionne explicitement que tu peux installer Windows 7 ?

Qu'est-il mentionné ici lors de ton installation ?







Pour installer Windows 7, la version de Boot Camp doit-être comprise entre la 4.0 et la 5.1.


----------



## debione (17 Septembre 2016)

Oui, il me dit window 7 ou supérieur. Mais comme nous avons testé win7_32, win7_64, win8_64 et win10_32, je ne pense pas que cela vienne de la version de window (et nous avons des versions officielles de win, pris sur le site M$).

C'est un peu comme si lors du redémarrage il ne savait pas ou booter et que finalement il boot sur mac pour se figer sur écran gris+logo Apple.

A noter une chose étrange, c'est que quand j'ai voulu faire un reset p/vram, il n'a pas voulu et m'a mis le message no disk bootable... Et que actuellement quand je fais la manip pour faire le même reset ben l'ordi s'allume sur l'utilitaire de disque...
A noter que j'ai fait une réparation des autorisations, donc çA vient pas de là...
Cela me donne l'impression qu'il a un problème à plus bas niveau, genre au niveau de l'EFI... Il y a un truc pour vérifier cela?

Merci en tout cas de ta réponse


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2016)

debione a dit:


> no disk bootable..


Ca c'est assez explicite, Boot Camp ne reconnait pas le secteur de boot de démarrage du DVD de Windows 7. Est-ce que ce DVD est bootable depuis un vrai PC ? Pas uniquement que visible, mais que l'écran d'installation soit opérationnel lors d'un démarrage depuis un PC.


----------



## debione (17 Septembre 2016)

Alors là, je sais pas, j'ai pas de pc sous la main... (mais je peux aller tester sur l'ordi du boulot il y a une manip spéciale à faire?).

Mais il est à noter que ce message n'est pas apparu lors du reboot de Boot Camp, mais lorsque que j'ai voulu faire le reset P/Vram... Lors du reboot de Boot Camp on tombe inévitablement sur l'écran gris avec le logo Apple (figé)... Et si je fait redémarrer avec alt enfoncé, je peux choisir booter sur osx (normal), booter sur le disque window (no disk bootable) ou sur EFIbootable. Avec cette dernière option (EFIbootable) nous avons réussi une fois (sur la bonne 50aines d'essais) a arriver sur l'installe window qui n'a pas voulu aller plus loin que le choix de la partition a utiliser (pas de partition disponible, alors que nous venions d'en faire une avec Boot Camp), nous avons éteint et avons réessayer directement de reprendre la partition EFIbootable, mais la le message "no disk bootable est apparu).

Mais ce qui me fait le plus souci, c'est qu'actuellement nous ne pouvons plus faire normalement un reset P/VRAm et qu'il nous lance directement sous l'utilitaire de disque...


----------



## debione (17 Septembre 2016)

Bon, apparemment le problème de reset P/Vram est résolu, j'i réussi à le faire (je sais pas pourquoi là cela a marché, mais passons j'ai réussi)... Mais, cela n'a pas résolu le problème. Boot Camp, créer une partition window, redémarrage... et écran gris/logo Apple figé....


----------



## debione (18 Septembre 2016)

Bon, après avoir essayé de faire une image disque de win avec un pc, et après être tombé une fois de plus sur ce p..... d'écran de m.... gris avec le logo Apple figé on va abandonner... Il va simplement acheter un pc et revendre son mac (en plus il va faire un bénéf dessus, alors que le mac a 6 ans et le pc est neuf)
Mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi on n'a pas réussi, j'ai déjà posé une bonne 10aine de fois win via Boot Camp, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème... Bien sur il a fallu que ça arrive quand c'était vraiment important (et que je lui avait assuré que mettre win sur un mac était un jeu d'enfant)... Si jamais quelqu'un a une idée avant la fin du week end...


----------



## cyrillle (18 Septembre 2016)

Hello! 
Je me permet de te citer mon message posté à papinou:
"Pour ma propre expérience, il me mettait exactement comme toi , l'assistant boot camp n'allait pas au bout en me bloquant au même endroit que toi, me disant qu'il ne trouvait pas le disque d'installation de Windows ..... j'ai donc quitté cet assistant incapable , j'ai rebooté sur la clé USB contenant Windows , et ? L'installation de Windows a débuté , arrivé au choix du disque qui le recevra, j'ai choisi la partition nommée BOOTCAMP , l'ai supprimé puis recrée , en disant ok au fait que Windows demande si on veut créer des partitions pour que le système se guérisse tout seul en cas de blessure, et l'installation s'est déroulée sans aucun autre souci ! Une fois sous Windows, je suis allé dans la clé USB qui contient cette fois ce que l'assistant boot camp a mis dessus, à savoir les drivers mac pour Windows des différents composants matériel . Le mac redémarre Windows plusieurs fois, j'ai donc mis le disque de démarrage sur Windows , et au final, tout fonctionne nickel chrome !
Morale de la fable : ne pas toujours croire ses assistants....."

J'ai eu aussi l'écran figé au tout début de redémarrage, pas grave , extinction au bouton, rallumage avec la touche alt , démarrage sur la clé/ le ce d'installation de Windows et en avant !!


----------

